# 12 Hot friggin fitness babes



## musclehead23 (Dec 16, 2002)

Muscular Development is having a babe of the year contest in their January 2003 issue, and these models are so friggin hot, I couldnt decide who to vote for, personally narrowed it down to Christina Lindley and Brandy Dahl, just curious , who of the twelve do you think is the hottest?


----------



## kuso (Dec 16, 2002)

Actually. none of them are that great


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

W8 would kick all their asses hands down


----------



## seyone (Dec 16, 2002)

they are all hot but none of them really stand out.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I have to go with my FAV out of that group and it would be Brandy Dahl.  However, those girls come and go.  Does Brandy workout???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I never heard of any of them.  You guys may think I'm wierd but I actually buy bodybuilding mags for the articles.  Can you believe that sheeit???  Seriously  I actually buy them to find out contest outcomes  and nutrition etc.  I never bought one for the eye candy.  I always thought that was what Playboy was for.  whadIknow


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

But if i had to vote,, I'd say Arnold.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I never heard of any of them.  You guys may think I'm wierd but I actually buy bodybuilding mags for the articles.  Can you believe that sheeit???  Seriously  I actually buy them to find out contest outcomes  and nutrition etc.  I never bought one for the eye candy.  I always thought that was what Playboy was for.  whadIknow



thats what i do


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Puh- lease CRASH... I'll NEVER believe that!  I think you see the girls but don't bother with the names!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

you know me too well


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

Crash your too funny man.


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

hey crash... if you really whore, and you do it well... you can catch me


that's only 6,000 + posts!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

only!? dam that'll be easy


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

get crackin' then!  This I'd have to see!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

me too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Crash your too funny man.



thanx


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 17, 2002)

Who are these girls?  In terms of actual fitness athletes and competitors, my favourites are:

Lena Johannesen (legs up to her neck!)
Monica Brant
Kelly Ryan (because I've hung out with her and she's cool).  

Then I met Laurie Vainman at the 2000 Fitness Olympia...she was so beautiful I almost fell down when I locked eyes with her.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Actually. none of them are that great




 Yeah...that's what I thought


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> W8 would kick all their asses hands down




 ....


----------



## craig777 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Who are these girls?  In terms of actual fitness athletes and competitors, my favourites are:
> 
> Lena Johannesen (legs up to her neck!)
> ...



Monica is good friends with Jill, my trainer. Monica was in town the weekend before last. Didn't get to meet her, but maybe next time. 

I think Jill is working twice as hard on me, because I am the only client she has that wants to compete and is dedicated enough to work my ass off. Then she can use me to promote her as a trainer, which is fine with me. Almost all her clients are older ladies that want to lose their big butt, kind of like w8lifter.   


Just kidding w8


----------



## Rusty (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Almost all her clients are older ladies that want to lose their big butt, kind of like w8lifter.




OUCH.........I'm sure your gonna get an ass kickin now.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 3, 2006)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Kelly Ryan (because I've hung out with her and she's cool).


Speaking of Kelly Ryan where's ponyboy been lately?  Someone call the FBI we have a new case!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2006)

_This thread has thousands of views, more than 5000. _


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _This thread has thousands of views, more than 5000. _


 
And not one picture of the names mentioned above.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And not one picture of the names mentioned above.



get on it!


----------



## GFR (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2006)

thread - pics = useless


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1283777&postcount=27


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2006)

Brandi 50 times please.


----------



## pris (Mar 4, 2006)

*re*

thanks, min

Im spent

*rolls over*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)

pris said:
			
		

> thanks, min
> 
> Im spent
> 
> *rolls over*


 
I glad to have helped you um...unload.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

Dahl has some serious knockers.  I think Lindley has the nicest face though; I voted for her.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2006)

all i seem to notice is the big phony breasts i have to make an effort to see a whole woman there and i'm a straight female. these girls are amazing but i'm thinking adding the breasts was a huge mistake.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2006)

Skanks! - 







...


...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Best damn post you ever made.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i'm thinking adding the breasts was a huge mistake.



Blasphemy!!!!


----------

